# Apple Toss



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I still can't stop thinking about what happened on Tuesday night as I scrambled to get to a church fellowship meeting. It upset me as it happened but now that I think back on it, I chuckle. My son has been getting on our dining table over and over again despite our telling him not to. From atop the dining table, our son throws the apples on the floor from the fruit basket, giggling and laughing all the way. Then Mercy picks up the apples and starts playing with them and chewing them like they're balls!:yuck: :lol: I feel like I'm disciplining two kids at once! They make a mischevious pair!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like my daughter and Kasey! When one is getting into trouble the other is always right behind!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Next time something like this happens you need to make a quick video of it so you can show your son it when he is 20 something. lol

He is still such a little guy maybe it would be easier to just move the temptation (basket of apples) off the table to somewhere he cannot get at, then you won't get upset. Less stress happy Mommy, happy boy, happy dog. 

For your boy and Mercy that was a very fun game. He is very creative.


----------

